

Ask HN: good alternative to Dell for good quality rack mounted servers? - mark_l_watson


======
cd34
We've used SuperMicro for the last 15 years and have had good luck with them.

edit: we've used the same vendor, interpromicro.com - Andy Wong except for the
first few we purchased in 97.

------
staunch
HP is a good alternative.

